# Why do people freak out over my age?



## bunnyman666 (Jan 30, 2014)

Trix here-

Every time my Daddy Doo Doo brings me to the iPad whilst my mummers talks to my auntie, my Auntie always says how old I am. I am not NEARLY as old as my Daddy or Mummers. My Daddy is in his 40's and my mummers is in her 50's. I am only 10 1/2 years old. I am not nearly as ancient as them, but my auntie says "it's a miracle that you're this old!!!" 

What do you other rabbits make of this?


----------



## pani (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm only two months old... people keep saying I am tiny. I hope I get to be 10 and a half years old one day! I am gonna keep ripping up phone books until then.

~ Clementine


----------



## Tauntz (Jan 30, 2014)

Faith here! We bunnies are special & many humans don't know much about us especially as pets! So it is surprising to them for a bunny to get past a few years old. Kind of like birds used to be & in some cases still are. Humans used to get budgies or canaries & didn't know allot about their care & vets knew even less. Now vets specialize in birds & humans know or are starting to learn the birds can live very long lives with good food, exercise & a good birdie knowledgeable vet! Congratulations on reaching 10.5 years old! Wishing you a very long happy life with your humans! They must be taking good care of you!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 30, 2014)

My Daddy Dumpy/Doo Doo takes care of me, for certain!!! We play kill the doo rag and we have a good laugh. I eats lots and lots of hay, get a few oatmeals, and lots of Daddy lovins.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 30, 2014)

Next time tell 'em HEY I'm younger then you two! 


Vanessa


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 31, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Next time tell 'em HEY I'm younger then you two!
> 
> 
> Vanessa



I call him old man Daddy, old man doo doo and old man dumpy all of the time. When he asks me who's the cutest bunny, I ask him who's the oldest man. I think he is amused.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 31, 2014)

pani said:


> I'm only two months old... people keep saying I am tiny. I hope I get to be 10 and a half years old one day! I am gonna keep ripping up phone books until then.
> 
> ~ Clementine



Ripping up phone books is GREAT fun!!!!! 

I remember when I ended up with my father. I was in this weird place with lots of other bunnies, some were litter mates, some were random. Then this really scary old man that looked like Tom Petty picked me up, put me in a car, then the old man and a really grumpy old lady said to my now father "Happy Birthday!". It was scary until this not quite as old guy who has been my pet human for all these years snuggled me all the way home. Except for when he called me Brutus. I kept moving my mouth telling my Daddy and Mummers that I am a GIRL! It took the vet to tell Daddy and Mummers that I'm a girl.

Keep ripping those phone books and amuse your human. I think you could get wise like me one day.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 31, 2014)

Tauntz said:


> Faith here! We bunnies are special & many humans don't know much about us especially as pets! So it is surprising to them for a bunny to get past a few years old. Kind of like birds used to be & in some cases still are. Humans used to get budgies or canaries & didn't know allot about their care & vets knew even less. Now vets specialize in birds & humans know or are starting to learn the birds can live very long lives with good food, exercise & a good birdie knowledgeable vet! Congratulations on reaching 10.5 years old! Wishing you a very long happy life with your humans! They must be taking good care of you!



My Dumpy seems to know a lot. I've heard him say he's had quite a few bunnies, but none like me. My brother Trigger had a lot of problems, and he had a good vet. He was six when he hit the Rainbow Bridge. My mummers calls me iron sides and a sturdy little bugger.

I am thankful for the House Rabbit Society because they know a lot about bunnies. I know I am a lucky, lucky bunny. I am glad we have a voice through them. But I am also very very happy I have my old man doo doo!!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 31, 2014)

Every day is a blessing. We just lost Finn with no external signs and I don't think he was 4 and then there is Molly -- she turned 15 several months ago. She's getting frail but still eating and getting around.


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Every day is a blessing. We just lost Finn with no external signs and I don't think he was 4 and then there is Molly -- she turned 15 several months ago. She's getting frail but still eating and getting around.



15!?! 

That gives me hope for little Trix!!! She is still just as flippy, hoppy and bouncy as can be!!! She has to stretch out a bit before playing kill the doo rag, but she gets on it and plays like a baby!!!

Sorry to hear about your Finn.

And you are definitely right- every day IS a blessing.


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Feb 8, 2014)

My bunnies 3 but 4 in May... Where does time go?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Feb 9, 2014)

My hoomin knows not my age! She makes some guesses...like 3 or 4. She says it bothers her not to know because I could be old or young but no one knows because I've been at that scary place they call it a hoomine siety with many friends like me and meows and woofies. 

I knows my age! But I'm not telling

Hee hee


----------



## blwinteler (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi. Bugsy here. The selter we was at told mama that I'm 1 and Groucho is 6 months. That was abut six months ago, so mama finks we are 1 and a haf and 1 yeers old. She dusnt kno for shur. We kno, but she dusnt lissen. So, we peed on the couch last nite.


----------

